# Tiny tweaks can lead to big changes



## DEO (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought this 20 minute talk was very inspirational and could be important to anyone on this site. Anything that lowers cortisol levels has to be good because anxiety produces cortisol, which produces anxiety which produces more cortisol, which causes you to feel more anxious etc....
(and I have tried it and it does help!!)

http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are.html


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

i saw Amys work before

its true, stand on your table for two minutes like your celebrating a touch down pose. You will feel more confident


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

That was interesting. Will try it! Thanks


----------



## MorningLight (Dec 22, 2012)

Your body presents how you feel on the inside. But you cannot alter the body for long, and eternally recur that, without also eternally recurring the feeling on the inside that allows you to sustain it.

Anxiety is self propagating. As is depression. As is boredom. As all three are of the same tree, but different branches that hang lower or higher, or swing more to the wind.

When you get over stimulated, you want to stimulate again, because the body/mind wants to reach a crash point to remedy itself. This is a long cycle form of the ups and downs of the mental state.

But within the long cycle is a tornado you release on your life that has far reaching implications. It is better when you get over stimulated, to try to calm yourself. That way the cycle is a shorter one, and you do not have the retrospective anxiety for all the screw-ups you have done.

For me, anxiety and over stimulating is a something that fuels more and more, until some day you must face what you have been really hiding all along. Yourself. And why you have the anxiety in the first place.

Hope that helps. Just random thoughts.


----------

